# Gotcha's



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

In general. Are these avail at most if not all piers and if so how much do they generally run? Do you guys use the 1oz ones or bigger? The kings being caught right now. What are they using for bait for them? White trout, Spanish? or just anything under the piers that swims?


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't know about the pier tackle shops down there...but you will find them in practically every Wally World, K Mart Dicks or Sports Authority in the state of FL...my target when using them would be spanish macs, bluefish and bonita (although I have better luck with other lures - even plugs - when fishing for bonita)...and while I use them mostly on FL vacations and not too often here in my home state (Massachusetts), I have tried them once or twice up here and have caught stripers and bluefish on them


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

they are about 4 dollars and ive had my best luck with the bigger ones, the pier carries them and all the bait and tackle stores do as well. i dont think wal mart carries them anymore. cigar minnows are what the kings are being caught with on the pier


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Will we need to get cigs via net or buy them frozen/fresh? My cousin who is coming with me used to come down there in Oct and catch white trout and then toss them out with balloon rigs. I am new to all this salt water stuff but willing to learn from all you salties. Thanks for the feed back guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

When do you plan on coming down? Right now we have been lucky enough to catch plenty of cigs right now. They have been sticking around the pier for around a week. You can buy cigs at any of the local tackle shops as in Broxson's, half hitch and gulf breeze bait and tackle. For a 5lb box at Broxson it's $17 and at half hitch it's around $21 I'm not sure what it is at GBBT. Cigs aren't the only thing that you can catch a king on, you can use thread Finns, hard tail, ballyhoo, and small bobos. Just bring a Sabiki or a gold hook rig ad you can catch all the bait you want to


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Just recently I decided to try the "Tsunami" brand version of the gotcha. For some reason, it seemed too "work" better. More caught fish than using a gotcha of same size, color, etc. I tried one several years ago, but didn't like it. I got this one at Wally World. I was out of my "larger" gotcha's.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its funny I've always seemed to have much better luck on the smallest gotchas.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonna arrive on May 5th. My birthday so hopefully I'll get a nice bday present in the line of a nice long king or shark. I really want a nice 6 foot shark I can keep for eating and such. Lots of people I know up here want to try some and heck, I would like to have the jaws. Kings. Never caught one. I am SOOOOO looking forward to this. I drive 18wheeler up here locally and now "My" tractor is OOS until further notice. Drive shaft yolk/seal out and its been chewing up steer tires in 24,000 miles for the last 5 sets and finally they are going to address it. LOL. Next week I get to play musical tractors and drive something different every day so Im due for this trip. You all can see what I look like by looking for my thread thanking "aquaholic" from May of 2012. Im the one on the left in the picture with all the fish on the table. Hope to see some of you down there. If you see me, Stop by and say hi.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Where you coming from in WI, I was at Fort McCoy for 6 years. Just moved to Milton today! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!. Cant wait to go fishing but first the HOW sale tomorrow.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

startzc said:


> Where you coming from in WI, I was at Fort McCoy for 6 years. Just moved to Milton today! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!. Cant wait to go fishing but first the HOW sale tomorrow.


From McFarland. On the south edge of Madison. I was born in Milton Fla at Santa Rosa hospital, The OLD one before it burned down. Not even sure if there is one by that name now.


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> From McFarland. On the south edge of Madison. I was born in Milton Fla at Santa Rosa hospital, The OLD one before it burned down. Not even sure if there is one by that name now.


It's now West Florida Community Care. Kinda like a "rehab" place....both substance and mental issues. I was born there as well. Looks good on a resume. 

"Where were you born?"

"A mental facility." :blink:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you get a chance. Go to the T & W flea market in Pensacola. They have em 3 bucks at some booths. I purchased 7 for $20. heavy and light ones.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

ksheepdog said:


> It's now West Florida Community Care. Kinda like a "rehab" place....both substance and mental issues. I was born there as well. Looks good on a resume.
> 
> "Where were you born?"
> 
> "A mental facility." :blink:


LOLOL. I'll have to tell my mom that one. It fits if you knew this family. LOL


----------

